# 5 month old excessive peeing



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

Arlo is a smart 5.5 month old male Vizsla. He has had a problem occasionally peeing in the house. He has an accident in the house 1-2x a week still. He is able to go all night in a crate w/o peeing 100%. He barks and whines when he is outside and wants to come in, yet doesn’t make much of a sign at the door to get out. He walks near the door or hallway when he wants to go out most of the time. If you are looking the other way at the time and miss it he may make a puddle. Sometimes in seconds. Sometimes he can pee every 5 minutes!!. He has peed 4x in 30 minutes!!! I’ve taken a pee sample to the vet as I was sure he must have a bladder infection—nope, the vet said he’s fine. He also will go to the door because he wants to play outside. We end up taking him outside multiple times an hour and finally crating him when goes to the door 3x or more in an hour. I take him out twice and at the 3rd time I crate him as policy. I just bought him a new dog bed for the living room. Last night I noticed a big wet spot on it. Now he’s peeing in the living room it appears. Ughhh. No one saw him at the door. When he pees outside we always say “good boy” multiple times. When we catch him peeing inside we yell NO and quickly get him outside. We’ve trained dogs before w success. I don’t think Arlo is emptying his bladder when he pees. Take him for a walk and he will go 2-3x during the walk. He is not yet lifting a leg. It’s never a squirt. He pees a lot when he goes. 8-15 seconds of pee. Help? Any ideas to try? I’m considering taking another pee sample to the vet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Make sure he pees more than one time, when you take him out. Try to keep him out until you think his bladder is empty. Take a toy and play with him outside. Exercise will normally increase his need to empty the bladder
Stop yelling No at him for accidents. This just makes them hide, when they pee in the house.
Thoroughly playing any area in your home he may have peed on.


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

Still peeing approx 2x a week in the house. Arlo is almost 6 months old. His dog bed we keep in the living room Is now his bathroom. I felt Wet on it yesterday. Wasn’t positive it was pee so I decided to move it to the basement. Tonight he went to it and peed in front of everyone. No sneaking. Just walked up and squatted. I’ve now thrown away his new $90 dog bed. It’s been washed a few times. I suspect the smell is still in it after washing.

we take him out once an hour to go now. If he goes to the door at any time we take him out. If he doesn’t go and wants to just play outside and keeps going to the door we cage him. It’s getting very old to never leave him alone. We do not allow him out of sight. If we miss him going to the door by 30 seconds he may pee.
I pay very close attention to his peeing outdoors. He almost never empties. He ends on a strong stream. If I keep him outside until he pees again that’s 15-30 minutes. I’d be spending 6-8 hours a day outside with him if I did this. 

I don’t see any advice on line for a dog who doesn’t want to empty his bladder besides a bladder infection.

Again arlo can pee every 10 minutes at times.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When mine are a lot younger than Arlo. I do feel like I spend more time outside, than inside. As young puppies I set a timer. We go outside every 20 minutes, during their awake time. We don't come back in till they have pottied multiple times.
Yes, it's a pain in the backside. But less accidents, leads to faster potty training.
Your only option is to stick with it, if you want him potty trained.

I haven't had a puppy, that empties their bladder at one time. They always get sidetracked with something else.


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

8 months old. Still peeing occasionally. He’s been better. Going 2 weeks without peeing indoors. Last night he was being difficult, so we caged him. He squatted immediately inside his cage and peed. Not a lot. Maybe 2 seconds.

he’s had a habit of peeing on his cage or outside on his dog bed. The one place ive always heard a dog won’t pee is in his crate. Mine doesn’t seem to mind at all.

this stuff should have been solved at 4 months. I’m starting to accept that I’ll never be able to trust my dog alone in my house.


----------

